

Tell HN: Homejoy fails and Handy.com miserably takes advantage - anacleto

&gt;Handy is offering a $1,000 bonus to Homejoy professionals who successfully register for the first-time on the Handy platform. Handy is the leading brand that customers trust to take care of their homes. Our independent professionals make on average over $17 an hour per job using the Handy platform, which offers them great flexibility in how and when they work. We hope that Homejoy professionals take us up on the opportunity.<p>source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.handy.com&#x2F;the-future-of-home-services&#x2F;
======
minimaxir
Er, that's not "taking advantage."

"Taking advantage" would mean that the ex-Homejoy cleaners are being exploited
to accepting the sign-up bonus. The cleaners are not being forced to work for
Handy at a subpar value. And is a good offer since otherwise they would be
completely out of work.

What you are think about is "oppertunistic," which is not inherently evil.

------
detaro
You seem to think that's a bad thing for them to do? Why?

